

IPhone 4 Gyroscope Teardown - solipsist
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Gyroscope-Teardown/3156/1

======
DanI-S
The die looks absolutely beautiful. It's like a city on Mars, or Burning Man
or something. <http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/UurGsklhtJRW2uuB.medium>

~~~
X-Istence
I like how symmetrical the entire thing is. It pleases my inner OCDness.

~~~
Slackwise
I think you mean OCPD: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocpd>

~~~
X-Istence
Possibly. However the studies with guidelines on whether or not I would be
diagnosed with OCPD would suggest that I do not have OCPD.

Either way, for some reason that picture tickles my fancy.

------
cloudwalking
It's incredible how small the gyro is. I expected something bigger, like a
tiny marble (eg the first diagram).

~~~
dchest
Here's how it works without marble:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrating_structure_gyroscope>

